# Pedal Pirate/Primus Atlantic adventure



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

So this could take awhile, had the opportunity to head down south and chase all kinda of fish! first we started fishing in Marathon Key florida look for tarpon. fished seven mile bridge with pin fish waiting on the monster. the bridge current was ripping, and so was the wind pushing the yak about 4 knots backwards. we fought it for hours with only one hook up which thru the hook, and one jack crevalle to show for it. but we did watch a boat hook up with an at least 7 foot tarpon and just tail walk right in front of my yak.

The next day it was off to the mangroves to sight fish and look for some dinner. i have never actually sight fish anything like this it was amazing! throwing a lure watching it flash in the water then watching a fish explode out from under the mangroves! its unexplainable! that day turned into me mostly catching barracudas. and a few small mangroves. everyone down south said that the mangroves we catch up here are a lot bigger......I Agree

finally let me skip ahead to Pompano beach fl, home of the Extreme Kayak inc May Madness tournament. this is what the whole trip was about! tuna, wahoo, reef donkeys, kings, and even sails. let me say this boys the atlantic is a whole other beast. the seas are what seemed always at least a bit choppy, 2 miles out you are in 200+ foot of water, and if you dont have live bait dont waste your time(the locals tip) well we went out this past thursday checking wrecks checking currents. that gulf stream aint nothing to mess with our drift was a solid 2-3 miles an hour. they have 3 reef systems one like .5 off the beach another a few hundred yards more, and a third one at about 1.5 miles in 130 feet of water. they like to free line a goggle eye for kings, and vertical jig while drifting for whatever will bite. day one we kinda struck out. eneded the day with a few tiny almco jacks, and a bonita. and hell a trigger on yozuri deep diver. 

friday in pompano we meet up with Ginzu, all of us up bright and early ready to explore. we hit a few different wrecks, check a couple of public wrecks nothing but sand....damn. go to a spot get a bobo, along with ginzu doing the same. every wreck we vertical jigged. only to be disappointed. well we started the troll in and boom i get a slam. a nice cud a. nothing after that. not looking good for tourney day boys.

Tourney day tons of yaks down by the water 80 or so. with a shotgun start, and the seas not looking so friendly. this could be interesting. well we sit back for a minute at the launch just to watch. it was worth the wait. a few spills, and few close calls. nothing to bad. alright its my turn to launch boom hit the water one little wave, another little wave easy day, then a nice 4 ft wave oh Sh...i jump and it passes i jump in and paddle as fast as i can another 4 hits me in the chest. but i made it. turn around ginzu is beside me, he says dvldocz took a spill. dvldocz got hit with a easily 6 ft wave that just launched his pa over threw him down and lost, and broke some gear, even his mirage drive. day over for him. me and ginzu start are troll out to the spots, i had two short runs with only one little spanish to show. we finally make to the spots. due to a shotgun start people are on top of everyone. one man hooks up better believe the other 6 guys are pulling in front of him. we try our luck on two or three places then decide to give the locals method a try free line some bait drift and jig. well i drift away from ginzu a bit. then i look over and he is bowed upppp! did i mention he was bowed up! I pedal over as fast as possible and when i get there i see one of the biggest Aj's ever. he also has a BFT in the bag. your only allowed one jack so he says for me to go check the same spot out and get a jack as he goes off looking for kings. i head right up and drop my jig first jig slam hook up, but its gone like that. second one slam i have a hoss on the line gotta get him up was all i could think. after about 5-10 minutes of fighting gaff in the fish, fish in the boat 44in Aj. it was one of the best fights ever! so satisfying after my pre fishing results. well now i have my jack do i head in to look for kings or head a bit deeper? Deeper

I took off for a deeper hole throw my live goggle eye out and just drift a wreck or two. drifted about 30 minutes and all of a sudden my reel started screaming and heading south in about 20 seconds 200 plus yards of line is off and this guy is still chugging along. i turn my yak and lock the drag a bit and hold on its towing me almost 3 mph into the current i mean fast. did i mention there was a boat tourney the same day. and the boat guys there really dont care about kayakers. well they don't. while fighiting this fish a big CC comes to my easti stood up fighting the fish, trying to signal well he rides up past me and cuts across throwing his hands up cutting my line. i have never been so angered. i turned my kayak and headed east for the landing area. and to wait and see what ginzu had for us. it was an awesome trip all in all, and the best part is at the capt meeting everyone i guess knew us as the panhandle guys. so i like to believe that the kayakers in this community are making some noise! Ginzu, and i both had nice fish at weigh-ins but no time in the winners circle. maybe next time!

Sorry if this is long and there are mistakes. Ginzu will probably add to this later i hope!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

Ginzus pictures


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Sounds like a fun trip. Thanks for the report. I'd love to fish the easy coast sometime, guess I need to plan a trip.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like you guys had a good trip. Your AJ looked like a monster hate to see what it took to win.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, that was quite the writeup. Robbie nailed it right on the head. Fishing Pompano is no joke. The current was wicked and you could get into some real trouble real quick. The payoff is the huge chance of catching blue water fish just a couple miles offshore. I seriously tripped out when I saw my FF reading 350ft on one spot, lol. The drift and jig technique was kinda new to us, as well as bait presentation. No bright flashy teasers, presentation needs to be subtle. It was a great experience and if I decide to go back, I will be better prepared. 

Pics!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice job, looks like it was an awesome tournament.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Rob what do you mean "if I decide to go back"?! For the fall tourney in Sept us panhandle guys need to head down in a caravan of plastic!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

If I come back, one of you better roll down with me. It's been a long trip and I still haven't finished it.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

jd thats what i want a big showing from all of us down here! lets get a big group down there! We are the "panhandle guys" and they knew it


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I've gotta get down there for the next one. Man after a crappy IFA tourney today I really wish I had just balled up and went to Pompano instead!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Looks like fun to me. I get frustrated real quick with a strong current. Wish I could have went.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

yakntat said:


> Looks like fun to me. I get frustrated real quick with a strong current. Wish I could have went.


As much as I like my new PA, I think a revo 13 would be a good boat to have down there to fight that current easier!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> As much as I like my new PA, I think a revo 13 would be a good boat to have down there to fight that current easier!


I hope to find out and I'll let ya know :thumbup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome report guys. Thanks for sharing. my son enjoyed the read as well....right on.!!!!
I ll predict you guys will be next on the BFT locally. (after stressles)


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's awesome. Headed down first week of June. I can't wait!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job fellas, looks like fun, good fish too!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

It looks like y'all had a great time down there. That's some nice fish!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! Nice pics too


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> As much as I like my new PA, I think a revo 13 would be a good boat to have down there to fight that current easier!


Stop being bitches, there were MANY paddle yaks out there.  I give mad props to them.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

yeah those guys killed it in the paddle yaks! even had a guy who had never fished in a kayak ever. he wont the calcutta pot for biggest king!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

While you guys were out there living it up, I was sitting 30 miles away in the Miami airport heading to Colombia. I[m having a great time here but I was definitely jealous. I definitely want to go fish south florida-atlantic sometime later this year. I can see many more trips in the future for Team Primus and friends. Did I read right that the dude on the CC actually cut your line? what a dick


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

he did, and it was heart breaking. not to offen do i get the chance to fish in 400 ft of water, and have something that big on my line.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope you were fishing braid, and I hope about 250 yards of it wrapped around his hub. Awesome report, but screw that guy.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

jd7.62 said:


> as much as i like my new pa, i think a revo 13 would be a good boat to have down there to fight that current easier!


+1 .


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?112217-Official-Extreme-Kayak-Fishing-MAY-MADNESS-2013-Results

well the final results posted with ginzu and me in the top 10 out of 110 anglers. not to shabby for fishing an area we knew nothing about!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Just needed that second fish to get in the money. Stupid goggle eye!


----------



## DaCoach (May 30, 2013)

*Nice Fish*

Looks like you had a great time Nice Fish!


----------

